# Broken ribs how long before kayking?????



## Snowhere (Feb 21, 2008)

That sucks man! Broken ribs are the worse and take way to long to heal. What does your doc say about how long it will take to heal?

I am recovering from a broken leg and a month after I cracked it, I over did it by doing a little walking, with a walking cast on, and cracked it worse. So if I were you, I would take it easy for at least 6 weeks and heed what your doc says.


----------



## boatdziner (Jul 7, 2005)

I have been down the broken rib road before. I can tell you that it will be a while before you are comfortable in your boat again. The first time I broke my ribs it took me four weeks before I could even paddle again and then another two months before I was willing to paddle anything hard. I used an elastic rib belt while paddling and it helped keep everything in place. You can also try taping the injured area for extra support. Take your boat out on flatwater when you think you are ready to try paddling again. I am willing to bet that getting the boat on and off the top of your car will be a good indicator of if you will be able to paddle. If the flatwater feels good, try some bracing and eventually rolling. If anything hurts, dial it back a notch and let those ribs heal. You don't want to re-injure them and make your recovery longer.

Dan


----------



## FLOWTORCH (Mar 5, 2004)

I've broke three ribs before. Wheww,all aboard the pain train. Everybody says about six weeks to heal up..and that's right about what it took me. That was a very uncomfortable and painful time. The only rehab advice I have for you is take it easy and let that shit heal. Sneezing,coughing,laughing, sitting,bathroom breaks..hurts like hell eh? Mine happened over the winter but I don't think there was any way I could think about kayaking for a while-with actual broken ribs,not just bruised.


----------



## Canada (Oct 24, 2006)

*Dislocated or broken*

Dislocated - 4-6 weeks
Broken - 8 weeks

The only thing worse I've experienced is collar bone. Seriosly, by broken femur didn't bug me as much. I'd go to the pool or lake and do some slow controlled rolls. If those work, try a bit faster. The last thing I would want to do is get into a panic and do a hard roll and maybe set back the healing. I hate how you feel them with every breath when your trying to sleep at night. Good luck.


----------



## LanceDog (Aug 24, 2009)

*thanks*

ya the doc told me six to ten weeks and i have to agree broken ribs top all other broken bones in pain i have had.being that every time you move it hurts just wanted to hear some advice from paddlers since i dont always trust DR'S thanks.A friend told me i should try and sup on flat water to help with the twisting motion of paddling will tell you all how that turns out thanks again........ LANCE


----------



## handlebar (Jul 5, 2010)

Give it time, although a good wrap and tape will go a long ways, I used to ride Bulls profesionaly and had broken ribs several times ,healing time will depend on the type of brake and location, you are looking at 6-8 weeks at least, when you can do sit ups while twisting your torso you will be ready.


----------



## eklars (Mar 28, 2006)

Christ, was that only two weeks ago. Let me know when you want to SUP on Dillon or borrow Phoebe's ducky for some low water lower blue action. Give me a call sometime.
Erik (w/the green white and black superstar)


----------



## Northsider102 (Jul 8, 2010)

I once broke 7 in a mountainbike accident. I was out for almost 9 weeks. Everything feckin' hurt like hell. Don't laugh, cough, hiccup or you'll end up crying..However, hope you are doing some deep breathing exercises or you'll get pnuemonia from not using your lungs then you will want to die.
You're out until October is my bet.


----------



## ID Surfer (Nov 6, 2003)

10 weeks after getting worked in a ski accident I felt good and thought I could paddle. I figured I wouldn't miss a beat for boating season. Then I went up and swam the NF Payette. (I was thinking "It's only the lower right?") I fliped right off the bat and couldn't roll. Not cause of pain, but I had no reserve pulmonary speaking. My point is you may not hurt, but might be more out of shape than you think. Climb some stairs or get on the bike...do something for some cardio workout before paddling anything hard.


----------

